# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Natriumvalproaat CF chono tabletten

## smoothy

vanaf vandaag heb ik een exstra medicijn erbij gehad : wie kan mij er iets over vertellen'
ik heb ze gekregen omdat mijn stemmingen heel er exstreem zijn
mijn stemming komt nooit boven de 0 lijn en zakt iederedag of meerderekeren perdag de afgrong in HEEL DIEP.
dan ga ik me ook snijden en heb ik echt : wil ik het liefste dood 
nu denkt mijn psyg dat natriumvalproaat 500MG me kan helpen.
en dat het stabieler blijft ( en dat hoop ik van harten)
maar ben op internet in formatie aan het zoeken maar vind alleen dat het wat met epeleptie doet en zo maar vind niets over stemmings wisselingen en wat die medecijnen doen voor ergen stemmingswisselinge
volgende week moet ik dan bloed prikken om te kijken 
hoe de stoffen in mijn lichaamzitten en of ik nog meer nodig heb
wie kan me helpen voor informatie :Frown:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

anti epileptica worden om die redenen wel voorgeschreven, heb het zelf ook gehad, bij mij hielp het niet.
een fantastische stemmingsregulator is seroquel heb daar veel goede resultaten bij gezien.
ik heb het ook, echt een heel goed middel en je slaapt er nog goed van ook!
als ik jou was zou ik het proberen om te wachten of het beter met je gaat als de bloedspiegel goed is.....anders overleggen over een ander middel,
psychs denken altijd dat ze het het beste weten maar uiteindelijk voel jij zelf wel of het wat doet...
ik was altijd vrij snel met het wisselen van med., maar ik vind het dan ook zonde van mn tijd om me ellendig te voelen met de verkeerde pillen
succes

----------


## smoothy

bedankt maar seroquel lheb ik al maar dat is om de enge dingen die ik anders zou zien en dat is bijna weg ( NIET ALTIJD ) verder heb ik nog amitripteline en zo nodig een pammetj maar dat werkt niet voldoende
de stemmings wisselingen zijn heel erg dus hoop ik dat er wat anders is wat wel werkt maar het is natuurlijk afwachten als er niks gevonden word dan moet ik iets doen wat ik zelf niet graag doe maar mijn hoofd zegt het wel noet

----------


## sietske763

wat zegt je hoofd dan smoothy?

----------


## smoothy

dat ik het niet langer vol hou om door te gaan in het leven en dat ik steeds die stemmings wisseling niet meer aan kant omdat het steeds moeilijker word om er weer boven op te komen 
en ik het gevoel heb dat ik straks mexelf niet meer onder controlen heb

----------


## sietske763

ach meiss toch.....
wat erg voor je!!
kan je niet bij psych aan de bel trekken?voordat de stemmen andere dingen gaan zeggen?
mag ik vragen hoeveel mg seroquel je krijgt?
sterkte meid, vooral met de feestdagen!

----------

